# 2 new awesome racks by Blue Streak Fabrication



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

Figured I would show off a couple racks I recently built. The Toyota was built about two weeks ago and the Ford I just finished this morning. The beach is waiting and Sharkathon is only 5 months away so if anyone is ready to get their lines up and out of the weed come and see us!!


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

price


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

The Toyota was $1800, I didn't get a picture with the top rails but that price included the sissy bar and four rod holders up top. The customer opted to install plywood up top, had he wanted us to deck it the price would have definitely gone up.

The Ford was quite a bit more. The total came out to about $5300. $2500 for the rack itself along with the sissy bar and ten rod holders, $1000 for the plastic and installation, $1000 for the ladder, $550 for the additional 12 rod holders along the bed rail and $120 for the cup holders.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Not my cup of tea but good looking work. I dig the little shark fin detail on the sides.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Yall really do an amazing job.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Those racks look awesome!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Blue Streak Fabrication said:


> The Toyota was $1800, I didn't get a picture with the top rails but that price included the sissy bar and four rod holders up top. The customer opted to install plywood up top, had he wanted us to deck it the price would have definitely gone up.
> 
> The Ford was quite a bit more. The total came out to about $5300. $2500 for the rack itself along with the sissy bar and ten rod holders, $1000 for the plastic and installation, $1000 for the ladder, $550 for the additional 12 rod holders along the bed rail and $120 for the cup holders.


hmmm....i really wanted a rack like the for the OLD crew cab that I want to make into my beach rig, but not anymore.

better start pinchin my pennys.

sick racks though man, I still love my other one but I need to make some additions soon.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Every nice racks. I don't fish for Sharks enough to need a rack like that, but they are sure pretty.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

They look awesome to me! Nice work.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

The racks already look sick but if the owner of the F-250 powder coated the rack black or rhino lined it, it would look AMAZING.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Good stuff! Blue streak did my rack and Ill deff be getting some more done before sharkathon. Time to get the wood off the top and get it decked!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

When I saw "awesome rack" in the title....welll..


----------

